# Programmierer gesucht für Soft SPS



## protogue (13 September 2011)

Hallo,
ich suche jemanden der mir ein kleines Produktionsprogramm schreibt.

Folgendes soll sich abspielen:

Daten werden von einer CSV-Datei (kommagetrennte Werte) von einem Ordner gezogen.
1)
Je nach Daten, sollen unterschiedliche Motoren für Förderschnecken angetrieben werden bis Wägezellen bei fast erreichtem Gewicht die Drehzahl drosseln und bei erreichtem Gewicht die Förderschnecken abstellen. Je nach Daten haben wir hier unterschiedliche Gewichte und unterschiedliche Anzahl der Förderschnecken.

2)
Danach werden je nach Daten unterschiedliche Magnetventile für eine Druckluftanlage zeitlich definiert geöffnet und geschlossen. Je nach Daten haben wir hier auch wieder unterschiedliche Zeitintervalle und Anzahl der Magnetventile.

3) 
Danach wird ein Förderband gestartet und bei erreichtem Ziel gestoppt.

4) 
Wenn diese Prozesse beendet sind wird eine neue CSV-Datei geladen und entsprechend abgearbeitet.

Wer kann mir so was in der Art programmieren? - Mehr Details dann bei Interesse.

Danke für Antworten


----------



## bike (13 September 2011)

Hilfreich wäre, wenn bekannt gemacht wird welche SoftPLC verwendet werden soll.
IBH, MHJ  oder Siemens oder Siemenskompatibel?
Oder etwas anderes?

bike


----------



## protogue (13 September 2011)

ich habe mich da noch nicht so festgelegt. Es sollte doch Siemens kompatibel sein.
Ich hatte schon mal die hier rausgesucht:
SoftSPS S7-315® / S7-416®  von IBHsoftec


----------



## peter(R) (14 September 2011)

... und wo auf dieser Welt soll das stattfinden ? 
Ist vielleicht auch nicht uninteressant für potenzielle Anbieter ( wie mich ).

peter(R)


----------



## protogue (14 September 2011)

Das fertige Programm soll in Hamburg laufen - programmiert und simuliert werden kann es aber auch von überall her. 
Es sollte dann natürlich in HH live getestet werden. 
Fahrtkosten werden natürlich übernommen (innerhalb Deutschland) ;-)


----------



## Kieler (19 September 2011)

*Warum Soft SPS*

Wenn ich Deine Aufgabenstellung lese, kann ich nichts erkennen was den Einsatz einer Soft-SPS erzwingt. Warum willst Du also keine "normale" SPS einsetzen. Busteilnehmer für Deine EA benözigst Du ja eh.

Gruß aus dem Norden

 Kieler


----------



## bike (19 September 2011)

Kieler schrieb:


> Wenn ich Deine Aufgabenstellung lese, kann ich nichts erkennen was den Einsatz einer Soft-SPS erzwingt. Warum willst Du also keine "normale" SPS einsetzen. Busteilnehmer für Deine EA benözigst Du ja eh.
> 
> Gruß aus dem Norden
> 
> Kieler



Mir schon.
Wenn ich eine PC habe kann ich Daten auf dem erstellen, von dort senden und Empfangen ohne zusätzliche Hardware.
Außerdem hast du in SoftPLC bedeutend mehr Speicherbreich, da kannst du echt mit Daten klotzen. 


bike


----------



## Kieler (19 September 2011)

Vielleicht bin ich ja zu konservativ.  Vielleicht ist es aber auch, als wenn Blinde über Farbe reden. Man kennt die Aufgabenstellung ja kaum. Aber es hört sich für mich nach einer einfachen Rezeptverwaltung an. Dafür benötigt die Steuerung nicht viel Speicher. Auch die anderen Anforderungen hören sich doch eher überschaubar an.

Die Frage ist doch eher :
- wie viele Antriebe gibt es ?
- werden deren Signale zentral eingesammelt oder verteilt über ein Bussystem
- Über welches Bussystem soll der PC mit den EAs kommunizieren?

Wenn man das weiß, kann man ein vernünftiges Konzept machen.


----------



## bike (20 September 2011)

Kieler schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich ja zu konservativ.  Vielleicht ist es aber auch, als wenn Blinde über Farbe reden. Man kennt die Aufgabenstellung ja kaum. Aber es hört sich für mich nach einer einfachen Rezeptverwaltung an. Dafür benötigt die Steuerung nicht viel Speicher. Auch die anderen Anforderungen hören sich doch eher überschaubar an.
> 
> Die Frage ist doch eher :
> - wie viele Antriebe gibt es ?
> ...



Das Konzept hat er ja.
Er sucht nur noch jemand der sinnvollen  Code dafür produziert.


bike


----------



## Kieler (20 September 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Das Konzept hat er ja.
> Er sucht nur noch jemand der sinnvollen  Code dafür produziert.
> bike



Da hast Du sicherlich recht. Mir ging es eher darum, ob ein "Hardware"-CPU in seinem Aufbau optimaler ist oder eben nicht.

Ansonsten denke ich, Du bist morgens schon zu früh am PC.


----------



## bike (20 September 2011)

Kieler schrieb:


> Da hast Du sicherlich recht. Mir ging es eher darum, ob ein "Hardware"-CPU in seinem Aufbau optimaler ist oder eben nicht.
> 
> Ansonsten denke ich, Du bist morgens schon zu früh am PC.



Ja?
Ist meine Grammatik so schlecht?
Ansonst habe ich den normalen Entwicklertag, also selten alswie 24 Stunden ;-)


bike

P.S und jetzt gehe ich mit Genuss ein Bier trinken


----------



## Perfektionist (21 September 2011)

Kieler schrieb:


> Ansonsten denke ich, Du bist morgens schon zu früh am PC.


oder er lebt grad in einr anderen Zeitzohne


----------

